# Please help - my newborn's anus is raw



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

He doesn't have sores or a rash--it's almost as if the skin layers are gone and I'm seeing raw, red tissue underneath in tiny areas right at his anus.

Not sure how to treat it; I've used lanolin and also tried antibiotic ointment, but am thinking there's probably a better option.

Thought about making witch hazel & comfrey infusion (left over from post-partum) and dabbing that on, but how else can I protect the tissue so it can heal despite countless newborn poops and diaper changes?

My poor little guy.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

DS2 had the same problem until I removed coconut and tree nuts from my diet.


----------



## AbigailGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

So sorry! Sounds like yeast to me. Sounds like what my last ds's bottom looked like. I don't know how to help, though, as I had the antibiotic cream left over from ds before and I used it on him. (specially for yeast)

Am curious to hear options, though...


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

It doesn't look like anal strep does it?


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

What are you using to clean him with during diaper changes?


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
It doesn't look like anal strep does it?

I have no idea. What would that look like? I'll google it in a moment.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
What are you using to clean him with during diaper changes?

Just plain warm water on a cloth wipe.


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acupuncturemomma* 
Just plain warm water on a cloth wipe.

To minimize any irritation, I'd use filtered water if possible (tap water has chlorine and other things that can be irritating) and also bare fingers might be more gentle rather than a cloth wipe.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks. I ended up calling the ped--he is prescribing Nystatin (anti-fungal ointment) because of the strong possibility it could be yeast.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Poor baby.







My son had the red raw anus until we eliminated dairy from my diet (at the time he was stricty breastfed).


----------



## MJ13 (Jun 10, 2007)

dairy was the cause for us too.

They still get that way (worse actually) if they have the smallest amount of dairy in anything.


----------



## farmerjess (Feb 9, 2008)

Dairy thru breastmilk was the cause for that for us too. It was awful, my LO's even bled a little. I was freaking out. Hope your little guy clears up and you don't have to change your diet.


----------



## earthmama4 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, we had this too. You can see these dark reddish purple layers of skin instead of the pink right? Like small tears in the anus? My doctor called them anal fissures and they happen with constipation, but my baby was definitely not constipated nor had he ever been. He was only three weeks old and EBF. For him it turned out he had a milk and wheat sensitivity that caused extreme bowel irritation and these were just an outward sign of what was happening on the inside.

Does your baby have any other signs of food intolerance? Reflux? Green stools? Mucous or blood specks in the stools? Crying at the breast? If so, I would do an elimination diet asap. Take out dairy first, then if in two weeks there is no improvement I would do cut out other big allergens, wheat, soy, nuts, peanuts, eggs, fish and shellfish.

As far as healing fissures, you want to get dry heat on it. A hairdryer on low or even sunlight from a window. Then you will want a seriously thick barrier to the poop. We used Desitin Orginal diaper cream (in the purple box) and disposables (since it is not CD safe) until I figured out what was causing it and got it out of my diet. Desitin was the _only_ thing that protected his bum from the offending poop and allowed it to heal quickly. Not the most natural solution, but after my fifth tube of natural rash cream doing _nothing_, I went to an oldie but goodie and I am so glad, it made such a difference for him. Its been around forever for a reason.
















I know its hard to see your baby in pain, hope you figure it out soon!


----------



## twofourone (Feb 17, 2009)

We just got a script for Nystatin as well for my sons yeast rash in the nappy area his sarted around the anus as well...i think it is Dairy related. I filled the prescription but decided to use coconut oil instead. it is a great antifungal, smells great, and has a great moisture/protection barrier







The rash went away very quickly.


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twofourone* 
We just got a script for Nystatin as well for my sons yeast rash in the nappy area his sarted around the anus as well...i think it is Dairy related. I filled the prescription but decided to use coconut oil instead. it is a great antifungal, smells great, and has a great moisture/protection barrier







The rash went away very quickly.









natural over RX anyday!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

dairy was the cause here as well.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama4* 
Yes, we had this too. *You can see these dark reddish purple layers of skin instead of the pink right?* Like small tears in the anus? My doctor called them anal fissures and they happen with constipation, but my baby was definitely not constipated nor had he ever been. He was only three weeks old and EBF. For him it turned out he had a milk and wheat sensitivity that caused extreme bowel irritation and these were just an outward sign of what was happening on the inside.

Yes, exactly.

*Does your baby have any other signs of food intolerance? Reflux? Green stools? Mucous or blood specks in the stools? Crying at the breast?* If so, I would do an elimination diet asap. Take out dairy first, then if in two weeks there is no improvement I would do cut out other big allergens, wheat, soy, nuts, peanuts, eggs, fish and shellfish.

MAybe some reflux, no spitting up, but he definitely prefers to be upright after eating. Some crying at the breast lately, which I was attributing to thrush...

As far as healing fissures, you want to get dry heat on it. *A hairdryer on low or even sunlight from a window. Then you will want a seriously thick barrier to the poop. We used Desitin Orginal diaper cream* (in the purple box) and disposables (since it is not CD safe) until I figured out what was causing it and got it out of my diet. Desitin was the _only_ thing that protected his bum from the offending poop and allowed it to heal quickly. Not the most natural solution, but after my fifth tube of natural rash cream doing _nothing_, I went to an oldie but goodie and I am so glad, it made such a difference for him. Its been around forever for a reason.









We already use a hairdryer. It's the greatest! We've been using Motherlove's Diaper Rash & Thrush salve. Is the Desitin ok for thrush if indeed that is our issue? I have eliminated dairy (it's day 5 now). Might it take the full two weeks to see an improvement? I think it may be looking a teeny bit better already.








*I know its hard to see your baby in pain, hope you figure it out soon!*

Thanks! I appreciate all of the feedback.

We took him tot he ped on Friday, who diagnosed him with thrush. He prescribed Diflucan. We have not filled the prescription, but have been treating for yeast on our own. One dose of gentian violet. Now using GSE on me, probiotics for us both, dairy-free, sugar-free diet (grrr-I'm nursing a newborn and SO HUNGRY!!)

Any other thoughts are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twofourone* 
We just got a script for Nystatin as well for my sons yeast rash in the nappy area his sarted around the anus as well...i think it is *Dairy related*. I filled the prescription but decided to use c*oconut oil instead*. it is a great antifungal, smells great, and has a great moisture/protection barrier







The rash went away very quickly.









:

Dairy cause horribly red anus for ds.

Coconut oil as an antifungal for yeast.

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Start here: Dairy Elimination?

Pat


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

This is pretty much what DS had; we are pretty sure it was due to wheat (and possibly gluten) intolerance.

ETA: We used triple paste for a while (but it had cornstartch in it and we weren't sure if he was sensitive to corn) so we switched to medical grade lanolin. It really helped but only really after we got rid of the wheat/gluten.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Put lots and lots of diaper cream on him so that when he goes the poo wont stick nearly as bad and it will be soothing and make cleaning him much easier.


----------

